# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Versicherungen und Sportunfälle

## noox

Es geht ja hier auch um Verletzungen, als passt das durchaus in dieses Forum.

Wir hatten vor kurzem eine Diskussion und dazu hätte ich ein paar Fragen. Eine Freundin hatte im Ausland einen Bike-Unfall. Kosten für Erstversorung, Transport und Nähen im Bereich von 1000 Euro. GKK zahlt dafür keine 50 Euro. 

Ist das so, dass bei Verletzungen im Ausland die eigene Krankenversicherung nichts zahlt? Keinen äquivalenten Teil? Braucht man dazu eine Reisekrankenversicherung? Unfall- oder Zusatzkrankenversicherung hilft da ja nicht.

Ein Freund, der in der Verwaltung eines Krankenhauses arbeitet, meinte dazu, dass die GKK überhaupt nicht verpflichtet ist, bei Sportunfällen (oder meinte er sogar Freizeitunfällen) zu bezahlen. Sie machen das halt. Angeblich wird bei Alkoholunfällen (Komasäufer) teilweise schon nicht mehr bezahlt.

Stimmt das so? Ich kann mir das fast nicht vorstellen. Wo sind da die Grenzen. Arbeitsunfall ist ja noch klar. Ich wüsste ja jetzt nichtmal eine Versicherung, die die Behandlungskosten nach Freizeit oder Sportunfällen bezahlt. Eine Unfall-Versicherung ist ja wieder was anderes. Da geht's ja um Invalidität etc. Zusatzkrankenversicherung ist auch was anderes. 

Es gibt zwar die Diskussionen, dass sich Sportler zusätzlich versichern sollten, aber da ist es ja schwer eine Grenze zu ziehen.


Was mich außerdem noch interessieren würde: Für was sind die Versicherungen einer ÖRV-Lizenz bzw. der Tagespass bei Fun-Class-Fahrer? Ich denke mal Haftplichtversicherungen, oder? Falls ein Rennteilnehmer z.B. einen Zuschauer verletzt.

----------


## grisch

ich hab seit meiner hockey zeit eine private einzelunfallversicherung; hab mir die polizze mal raus gesucht, sind doch ein paar seiten  :Confused: 
was steht da z.b. so drin:
"gedeckt sind alle beruflichen wie auch ausserberuflichen unfälle"; 
unfälle werden darin wie folgt beschreiben:
"Ein Unfall liegt vor, wenn die versicherte person durch ein plötzlich von außen auf ihren körper wirkendes ereignis (unfallereignis) unfreiwillig eine gesundheitsschädigung erleidet; als unfall gelten auch verrenkungen von gliedern sowie zerrungen und zerreißungen von an gliedmaßen und an der wirbelsäule befindlichen muskeln, sehnen, bändern und kapseln sowie meniskusverletzungen.

meine versicherung gilt auf der ganzen erde. krankheiten werden vom versicherungsschutz ausgeschlossen. bergekosten, heimbringung etc. ist auch inkludiert. 

zahle um die € 15,-- monatlich. hat sich bei mir sicherlich schon rendiert  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Naja, eine Unfallsversicherunge habe ich auch. Aber da sind eher so Sachen dabei wie:
- Bergungskosten
- Rehabilitationskosten
- Kosmetische Operationen
- Invaliditätsrente

Ich glaub, die beinhalten nicht die unmittelbaren Behandlungskosten wenn du wegen eines Unfalls ins Krankenhaus bzw. in Behandlung zu einem Arzt musst.

----------


## DasMatti

Also ich hatte genau diese Unterhaltung schon einmal diese Saison mit meinem Versicherungsfutzi. Da gings hautpsächlich um den MX-Sport.
Rausgekommen ist, das meine Versicherung alles übernimmt...von Transport über Behandlung etc.
Trotzdem hat er mir zusätzlich noch ne Zusatzversicherung angedreht. Die zahlt zusätlchic noch bei Invalidität, oder längeren Krankenausaufenthalten. Außerdem krieg ich noch zum normalen Tagegeld noch was dazu, wenn ich mal im Krankenhaus bin. Soll jetzt keine Werbung sein, aber die mir am meisten zusagende Versicherung in solchen Fällen ist die Generali....Weil die nich so arg auf ihren Paragraphen rumreiten.

Und eigenltich dachte ich das die europäischen Versicherungen innerhalb der EU sowieso fast alles zahlen. Ich kenns nur so, das ich in Österreich meinen Ausweiß hinterlegen muss, oder um die 200 Euro hinterlegen muss. 

ride on 
matti

----------


## GloryRacer

Also ich habe eine Versicherung speziell für Rennen auf abgesperrten Strecken!
Diese übernimmt Hubschrauberbergungen und auch die anderen Sachen.

----------


## DasMatti

Von welcher Versicherung ist des Angebot? Und was kostet das?

ride on
matti

----------


## mafa

habe auch eine normale unfallversicherung wo in der polizze extra drinn steht dass sie auch für unfälle die bei rennen passieren zahlt. hab ich extra reinschreiben lassen, kostet jetzt zwar doppelt so viel als ohne diesem risikozuschlag, aber mit 80 pro jahr trotzdem nicht so arg.

----------


## Bine

also wir  haben eine zusätzliche unfallversicherung, welche alle kosten im INLAND übernimmt. für's ausland müsste man das extra dazu nehmen und ist glaube ich nicht billig.
die einzige versicherung, die in österreich leute nehmen, die "risikosportarten" betreiben, ist die UNIQUA. 
man kann auch für renneinsatz eine versicherung dazu nehmen. 

was für's skifahren vielleicht ganz interessant ist: wenn man beim ösv ist, dann übernimmt dieser die kosten für rettung oder hubschrauberabtransport.

----------


## DirtMerchant

soweit ich weiß sogar für auch bei anderen sportarten wie zB: moutainbiken 
ob da wohl downhill oder freeriden gemeint ist????   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## noox

Beim Alpenverein ist die Hubschrauberbergung dabei. 

www.alpenverein.at/portal/Mit....php?navid=150

Und das um weniger als 50 Euro. Allerdings dürfte das keine klassische Unfallversicherung mit Bezahlung bei Invalidität etc. sein. Wie es mit Rennen aussieht, weiß ich auch nicht.

Bei der Bergeversicherung steht nur "Unfall oder Berg- oder Wassernot ...". Bei der Haftpflichtversicherung stehen einige Sportarten. Unter anderen auch Mountainbike*touren* (das touren ist fett geschrieben). 

Bei den Ausnahmen stehen Unfälle bei bestimmten Wettbewerben dabei, allerdings steht da nicht's von Mountainbike-Wettkämpfe. (Skirennen ab Landesebene aber z.B. schon).

----------


## Bine

ja genau, der alpenverein übernimmt auch die kosten....bei rennen steigen die meisten aber aus.
da ich eh beim ösv bin, muss ich mich mal erkundigen, wie das aussieht beim biken und ob das auch für rennen gilt. bei skirennen übernimmt er jedenfalls die kosten.

zusatzversicherungen, die die kosten bei verletzungen bzw. vom abtransport bei sportunfällen oder rennen begleichen, sind halt immer sehr teuer.

----------


## georg

Bergungskosten werden von einigen alpinen Vereinen übernommen, egal ob ÖAV, ÖTK, Naturfreunde, ÖSV, .. auch bei einigen Kreditkarten kann das dabei sein. ÖAMTC und ARBÖ glaube ich auch bin mir aber nicht sicher. Unfallversicherungen sind das aber keine und ich denke die steigen bei Rennen aus. Wobei die Frage ist was ist ein Rennen? Im Skikurs gegen die Zeit fahren oder auf die Wisbi gehen ist auch eine Zeitnehmung..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Beim MTB ist sowas meist einfacher.

----------


## noox

Beim ÖAMTC ist es gegen Aufpreis (Schutzbrief) dabei. Da ist dann auch gleich Krankenhausverlegung, Auslands-Rücktransport, ... usw. dabei:

www.oeamtc.at/schutzbrief/

ÖAMTC Auto-Mitgliedschaft mit Schutzbrief kostet ca. 100 Euro pro Jahr.

----------


## noox

Bezüglich Bergekosten bin ich  glaub ich überversichert - aber bei Rennen könnte es problematisch sein.

- normale Unfallversicherung mit Bergekosten

- ÖAMTC Schutzbrief (gilt innerhalb Europa)

- Sonderklasse-Versicherung (nur Krankentransport bis ca. 400 Euro pro Fall bzw. 1600 pro Jahr)

- Mastercard Gold
Besitz: Krankentransport, Heimtransport nach AUT, Medikamententransport
Verwendung in letzten 3 Monate: 
*Auslandsreisekrankenversicherung bei ambulanten und stationären Behandlungen bis 220.000,-.
*Such und Bergungskosten, Rückreisekosten bei Erkrankung bis 35.000. 
* Reiseunfallversicherung ab 50% Invalidität: 75.000
* Reisehaftpflicht bis 750.000
Bezahlung der Reise:
* Invalididät ab 50%: bis 155.000
* Bergungs und Rückholkosten: bis 35.000

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

Ich hab irgend eine spezielle Versicherung
und zahl im Monat so um die 17-18€.
In wie weit ich bis zu welchen Summen versichert bin
müsste ich erst raussuchen.
Das einzige was ich weiß, ist dass ich pro Knochenbruch
500€ Entschädigung bekomme...
Falls es wem interessiert, such ich mir die Versicherung raus...

----------


## DirtMerchant

naja, interessant wären schon die fakten, alles andere hilft hier ja keinen!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cyberuhu

> Das einzige was ich weiß, ist dass ich pro Knochenbruch
> 500€ Entschädigung bekomme...
> Falls es wem interessiert, such ich mir die Versicherung raus...


dann schau bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich wie bei deiner Versicherung "Knochenbruch" definiert ist. Weil Knochenbruch ist nicht gleich Knochenbruch.

Bsp.: Der *Knöcherne* Abriss einer Sehne oder *Knochen*splitterungen gelten nicht als "Knochenbruch" im eigentlichen Sinn und wird von der Versicherung nicht bezahlt. Quelle: eigener Fall/Versicherung: Uniqua - Private Sportversicherung 

D.h. wenn du dir z.B. nur einen Teil des Knochen wegbrichst ist das für die Versicherung KEIN Knochenbruch!  :Twisted:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

werd ich machen, bin aber bis jetzt noch nicht zum suchen gekommen...
@cyberuhu:
Stimmt eh, eine knochenabspitterung gilt nicht und der knöcherne Abriss gilt auch net.
Ich frag halt einfach mal nach, was die genau verstehen...

----------


## slayer80

Für alle Biefges: Ber der "Hallesche Nationale" gibt es eine Auslandskrankenversicherung, die ist recht geil, hat mir mal eine Bergung vom Hintertuxer Gletscher per Heli incl. Krankenhaus Schwaz bezahlt. Hab mich mit m Snowboard zerlegt.

Was die Lage in D angeht: Soweit ich weiss, sehen Krankenkassen Gebrigsradfharen noch nicht als Risikosport an... zumindest haben die bei mir immer gezahlt. Meine Unfallversicherung sieht expliit Downhill auch nicht als Risiko an.... MX ist allerdings vom Versicherungsschutz ausgenommen (klassische Unfallversicherung gegen Invalidität und so).

----------


## shorty1607

grüße!
also meine infos:
bei unfallversicherungen kann man nicht "überversichert" sein da man auf jede versicherung, ob 1 oder 5, im falle eines unfalls anspruch hat, sofern diese versicherung das risiko deckt! bei zb haus- oder autoversicherungen besteht immer nur anspruch auf eine versicherung..
1)
bin bei der uniqua und mußte meine unfallversicherung von nationalen auf internationale rennen erweitern.
2)
als lizenzfahrer kostet eine Versicherung beim ÖRV lächerliche 10Euros pro Jahr! die leistungen dieser versicherung ist aber meines erachtens gerade bei bleibender invalidität nicht ausreichend! aber bei 10€ mehr im jahr sicher eine gute zusatzversicherung..
3)
ob ARBÖ oder ÖAMTC bei Rennveranstaltungen zahlen weiß ich nicht! sicher aber im training im innland und bei schutzbriefen auch im ausland..inkl. bergung!

mbg
meik

----------


## wuschi

so ich grab den thread wieder aus wenns recht ist.
wo darf man sich zerlegen damit die versicherungen zahlen? am selbstgebauten hometrail wird der versicherungsschutz wohl nicht gelten oder? weil dann ist eine zusatzversicherung vorm frühjahr für mich uninteressant. im winter fahr ich je nach wetter nur hometrails (keine für moutainbikes zugelassenen wanderwege, sondern bissl abseits...) und für den wintersport/gebirgssport bin ich eh durch meine alpenvereinsmitgliegschaft abgesichert.

----------


## Laubfrosch

kommt drauf an wer und wo man ist und wo man gefunden wird.


wen du jetzt sagst du hast dei gesetzliche, dei private unfall und ne sportversicherung übern verein, stehn die chancen ziemlich gut das du zahlungen bekommst wenn du sagst du warst trainiern an nem offiziellen training deines vereins in dem und dem wald auf dem und dem weg.

wenn ein trail nicht mountainbike befahrbar ist, muss das ja angeschrieben sein. 

wenn er das nicht is, kannst du ja auf dumm machen und sagen du wusstest nicht das man da hinfallen könnte und dann plötzlich ging alles so schnell.....

ma sollt glaub net rausbrüllern das ma nen doppelten backflip probiert hat sondern vllt. eher so an nem baumstumpf hängen geblieben und doof hingefallen.

----------


## wuschi

explizit mein ich selbst gebaute dh-strecken. da ist man wohl chancenlos.

und was mich jetzt gerade auffällt: was definiert der alpenverein als tour? mit den heutigen freeridern kann man doch schon das meiste fahren. wenn man da eine gemütliche tour fährt um nachher gehörig runter zu pressen könnten böse zungen ja behaupten man macht freeride und nicht tour. also wie ist "tour" gemeint. muss es einen tourenplan geben, oder muss eine tour für die der versicherungsschutz vom öav gelten soll sogar bei selbigem angemeldet werden?

----------


## Laubfrosch

bei uns gab es auf den selbstgebauten mehr oder minder illegalen strecken schon soooo viele verletzte, und wirklich selber zahlen musste bisher noch keiner was.

----------


## noox

ähm... also ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ich bei einer Unfallversicherung immer bezahlt bekommen, wenn ich am Mountainbike sitze. Ausgenommen eben Rennen. 

Mein Versicherungsmakler hat auch gemeint, dass ich bei Hobby-Rennen mit der normalen Unfallversicherung auch versichert bin.

----------


## BATMAN

> wenn ein trail nicht mountainbike befahrbar ist, muss das ja angeschrieben sein.


Das ist falsch und Unwissenheit schützt ist kein Argument.
"Wie? Ich darf hier kein Atommüll abladen? Aber hier steht doch gar kein Schild  :Big Grin: "

In D hat jedes Bundesland genaue Richtlinien und offiziell darf man eigentlich nur auf Waldautobahnen fahren. Danach richtet es sich nicht. 

Man braucht ja nicht angeben, dass es die eigenen DH Strecke war.
Sturz im Wald beim Radln reicht doch eh schon als Angabe. Wer weiß denn schon wo er genau im Wald ist?

Ist man in einem Verein, sollte man natürlich angeben, dass es eine offizielle Vereinsausfahrt oder angeordnetes Training war.
Dies ist für die Unfallversicherung über den Verein wichtig.
Theoretisch müßte man aber Fahrtenbuch führen oder es sollte ein fester Termin sein usw. 
Wie das praktisch gehandhabt wird, kommt wohl auf die Gesellschaft an.

----------


## Laubfrosch

bei richtigen rennen ist man ja sogesehn doch schon n stück über den veranstalter versichert. auch wenn dieser meint es wäre anders....


aber der anwalt führt einen dann schon hinters licht.

ansonsten ARAG sportversicherung vom Verein. Die sollte auch bei Rennen zahlen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

> Das ist falsch und Unwissenheit schützt ist kein Argument.
> "Wie? Ich darf hier kein Atommüll abladen? Aber hier steht doch gar kein Schild "
> 
> In D hat jedes Bundesland genaue Richtlinien und offiziell darf man eigentlich nur auf Waldautobahnen fahren. Danach richtet es sich nicht. 
> 
> Man braucht ja nicht angeben, dass es die eigenen DH Strecke war.
> Sturz im Wald beim Radln reicht doch eh schon als Angabe. Wer weiß denn schon wo er genau im Wald ist?


sorry stimmt.


letztes aus deinem post wollte ich auch zum ausdruck bringen.

----------


## BATMAN

Der Veranstalter hat eine Haftpflicht. Die zahlt nicht wenn Du gegen den Baum fährst. Dafür unterschreibst nen Haftungsausschluß.

Außer der Baum fällt während des Rennes um und das hätte vorher erkannt werden müssen. Bei grober Fahrlässigkeit zahlt keine Versicherung und kein Haftungsauschluß zieht da mehr.

Wennst beim Rennen stürzt, wirst ins Krankenhaus gebracht, dort gibst Dein Versicherungskärtchen ab und gibts Freizeitunfall an.
Später wirst das Ganze für die Krankenkasse in einem Fragebogen noch genauer erklären müssen.

Beim Rugby wurde uns immer eingebläut wir sollten etwas anderes angeben, damit der Sport in der Statistik nich so schlecht dar steht  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Generell würde ich *vorher* einfach mal bei der Versicherung nachfragen wie sie das Hand haben

In Öreich beinhaltet diese Tageslizenz wahrscheinlich den gleichen Schutzbrief wie eine volle Lizenz bzw. Vereinsmitgliedschaft.
Also Unfall-, Haftplficht und Rechtsschutz. Gibts aber in D nich.

----------


## Laubfrosch

das mit diesem haftungsausschluss gilt aber nur bedingt.

----------


## BATMAN

Wie geschrieben, gilt der Haftungsauschluß nicht bei grober Fahrlässigkeit.
Fällst Du vom Radl weilst Dich blöd anstellst, hast keine Ansprüche.

----------


## Laubfrosch

und wenn ich angeb ich bin vom fahrradgefallen als ich in der luft übers roadgap grad pamelas nackte brust gesehn hab und sie vom veranstalter angestellt wurde?

----------


## BATMAN

Da kann der Veranstalter auch nix dafür, dass Du so nen häßlicher Vogel bist, dass Du noch nie ne nackte Brust gesehen hast  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Laubfrosch

doch er könnte sich vorbehalten mich starten zu lassen.

weil er angst hat das mir während der fahrt einer abgeht.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

gestern war mei vertretter meiner priv. unfallversicherung im haus
(hamburg-mannheimer)


also er meinte ich wäre auf mtb-downhill rennen im inland sowie im ausland voll versichert und da gäbe es keinen ausschluss.

is da ganz normal dabei.
hab da auch explizit wg. extremsport gefragt.


der meinte ausgeschlossen wären nur MOTORsport rennen, wie autorennen und mx rennen.

und flugsport wie zb, paragliding oder segelfliegen

und klettern war glaub auch nur beschränkt.


ansonsten war der ganz schön dabei uns angst zu machen.

von wegen gesetzliche versicherung würde heute nichts mehr zahlen selbst wenn ich auf arbeit n unfall hätte usw.


habn das dann noch in der fam und mitarbeitern hier disskutiert.

das meiste warn schmarrn was er uns unterbreiten wollt.
also das die gesetzlichn ja nichts übernehmen usw.

was wohl stimmt is das mit zahnersatz oder schönheitsOPs

----------


## grisch

> gestern war mei vertretter meiner priv. unfallversicherung im haus
> (hamburg-mannheimer)
> 
> 
> also er meinte ich wäre auf mtb-downhill rennen im inland sowie im ausland voll versichert und da gäbe es keinen ausschluss.
> 
> is da ganz normal dabei.
> hab da auch explizit wg. extremsport gefragt.
> 
> ...


ich hatte bei meiner privaten kein problem mit der schadenabwicklung vom 24h crash! habe das geld für den knochenbruch schon 2 wochen danach überwiesen bekommen, jetzt folgen dann noch "heilungskosten erstattung" (wie z.B. physio, bandagen, etc.) das wird aber auch alles 1:1 rückerstattet!
muss auch sagen, dass ich meine versicherung schon seit vielen jahren habe (eishockeyzeit) und in diesem "alten" vertrag noch keine "extremsportart" erwähnt wurde und somit auch nicht expliziert ausgeschlossen wurde. neue polizzen haben meist schon umfangreichere "ausschlussklauseln", leider. 
bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner versicherung ("Oberösterreichsiche")

----------


## Laubfrosch

thx, und gute besserung grisch  :Smile:

----------


## slayer80

Hallo,

Folgenden Zusatz wollte ich noch los werden: Speziell für Lizenzfahrer und Leute, die im Verein fahren. Als Deutscher (also, BDR-Mitglied) ist man in der Regel über die Arag Sportversicherung bei Vereinstrainings versichert. Auch bei Rennen, wenn diese vom Verein angeordnet werden. Muß halt ein Vereinsevent sein. 
Sieht dann so aus, ist eine Zusatzversicherung für Heilung, Bergung, Unfall (z.B. bei Invalidität) und Haftpflicht. 

Zumindest ist es so, wenn der Verein Mitglied im BRV (badisch) ist. Bei anderen Landesverbänden ist die Situation ähnlich, aber besser nochmal nachfragen.

WICHTIG: Es muß eine Vereinsveranstaltung sein, Training oder Wettkamof, und vom Trainer / Vorstand etc. angeordent sein. Am Besten lasst Ihr Euch für die Rennen zentral über den Verein anmelden, dann gibt's keinen Zweifel.

----------


## hhacks

grabe den Fred aus gegebenem Anlass wieder aus (meniskus- & kreuzbandriß  :Cry: )

Was mich bei all dem geschriebenem interessiert sind die Summenbegrenzungen.
I hab a Unfallversicherung bei der Uniqua á ~20€/Monat und die zahlen für Unfallfolgekosten max. 5000€ - was nicht grad viel ist (bei mir 2 OPs sind 10k)

Mir isses zwar beim skifahren passiert und die gesetzliche Krankenkasse hat noch keine Anstalten gemacht was/wie/wo nachzufragen - aber jetzt denk ich drüber nach mich da für alle Eventualitäten abzusichern.

BTW: weil jemand die ÖAV-Versicherung erwähnt hat. Die zahlt Heilbehandlungskosten nur für das *AUSLAND!!!* (Bergung is was anderes)

lG

PS:
weils grad aktuell gepostet wurde https://www.downhill-board.com/55804...sicherung.html

----------


## dolcho

wie hast du das angestellt ?

----------


## hhacks

schwung - schlag auf schi - schnalz

----------


## Otto

Hat sich in der Zwischenzeit bei den Versicherungen etwas geändert bzw. gibt es für Österreich eine Versicherung die Downhillsport versichert und auch halbwegs leistbar ist?
Die Uniqa dürfte da die Einzige sein, die auch Downhill-Mountainbiken versichert.

Mit der goldenen Kreditkarte hat man zwar schon einiges, jedoch keine Versicherung beim Downhillen und wenns einem mein Tourenfahren auf einem Forstweg nähe der Heimat (max.20km Entfernung) aufhaut zahlt die Kreditkartenversicherung auch nicht, da es nicht als Reise gilt.

....ein Thema was in fast allen Polizzen angeführt ist, ist die sogenannte Fahrlässigkeit und dieser Ausdruck ist grad beim Downhillsport kein einfaches Thema.....
...ist es schon fahrlässig, wenn ich mit dem Bike schneller als die übliche Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit fahre....oder wenn ich einen Double überspringe den 90% der Biker nicht springen?

Leider habe ich schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich Versicherungen im Grunde drücken wollen - ein Sachverständiger wird beigezogen um nicht Zahlen zu müssen......wenn der Sachverständiger der Meinung ist - dieser Streckenabschnitt wurde vom Biker mit viel zu hohen Tempo und noch dazu mit unzureichendem Schutz (z.B. Rückenschutz fehlte, oder eventuell könnte bei Nackenverletzung auch ein fehlender Nackenschutz ein Thema sein...oder ein Dirtbiker ohne Fullface) - könnte sich die Versicherung von Ihrer Leistung drücken, besonders dann wenn es um eine hohe Summe geht....

....grad beim Downhillen ist eine Bergung sehr oft nur mit dem Hubschrauber möglich und da ist es oft teuer......

Welche Versicherung in Österreich ist aktuell dafür die Beste? (natürlich müssen Auslandsunfälle auch gedeckt sein)

----------


## wuschi

> ....grad beim Downhillen ist eine Bergung sehr oft nur mit dem Hubschrauber möglich und da ist es oft teuer......
> 
> Welche Versicherung in Österreich ist aktuell dafür die Beste? (natürlich müssen Auslandsunfälle auch gedeckt sein)


für bergungen allgemein ist die alpenvereinsmitgliedschaft sicher das billigste. dabei ist egal ob du mit dem rad unterwegs bist, solange man dort fahren darf. downillstrecke sollte damit abgedeckt sein.
aber informier dich bei öav selber. in einem mitgliedsheft war mal ein artikel über diese mtb-geschichten...

www.alpenverein.at/portal/Mit...versichert.php

und was sportversicherungen angeht steht glaub ich schon weiter vorne im thread. um die 30€ im monat sollten geeignete angebote zu kriegen sein. am besten zu einem freien versicherungsmakler gehen und ihm eine anforderungsliste zusammenstellen. vielleicht kann man dann bei abschluss auch im vertrag festhalten, dass er dir diese punkte zusichert?

----------


## Otto

Alpenverein hab ich eh auch schon ins Auge gefasst....und dann würd`s auch noch Bergrettung.at geben....ist günstiger....

lt. Versicherungsmarkler steigt der Alpenverein und auch Bergrettung.at beim Downhillsport aus, nur Mountainbiken als Tourenfahrer ist versichert...

...hat schon jemand von euch eine Hubschrauber-Bergung (DH-Unfall) gehabt und der Alpenverein hat die Kosten dafür ohne Probleme übernommen?

----------


## morges

was die bergung betrifft würd ich am ehesten auf den ÖAMTC setzten. da hast hubschrauberbergung, rückholung etc. ohne  kompromisse drin. auch im ausland!! übernehmen dort dann halt  partnerfirmen wie ADAC oder so...

 war bis mitte dieser saison bei der GENERALI. ursprünglich stand in der  polizze "Mountainbiking" drin. das wurde dann nur sehr widerwillig von  unserem Makler auf "Downhill" umgeändert bzw. erweitert. preislich hat  sich dadurch nix geändert.

 sobalds um rennen geht steigt dir aber sowieso fast jede versicherung  aus!! bin jetzt zur ALLIANZ gewechselt und hab dort explizit DH-Rennen  versichert. kost mich so zwar etwa 20€ mehr. aber wennst dir die  versicherungsleistungen von den vorgeschriebenen Tageslizenzen anschaust  kommt da ja des speibn... sollt wirklich was passieren kommst da ned  weit...


unser makler hat damals auch bei UNIQA angefragt. er meinte, die schließen DH explizit aus!! egal ob rennen oder nur hobby...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

also ich hab eine versicherung bei der uniqa.
bei mir steht downhill explizit drinnen, wenn ich mich nicht komplett täusch.
bzw laut meinem versicherungsmakler ist alles bis staatsmeisterschaft und höher abgedeckt...
wenn es aber mal soweit sein sollte, dass ich die auch mitfahren will, meint er, würde mir das so um die 5€ im monat mehr ausmachen...

müsst aber jetzt genauer nachschaun, falls es dich interessiert...

----------


## morges

dürft wohl stark davon abhängig sein, wie gutmütig ein makler ist ^^

----------


## Otto

wieviel zahlt Ihr dafür so pro Jahr?

Eines versteh ich nicht ganz, wieso die Bikeparks nicht gleich ein Versicherungspaket mit dem Kauf der Liftkarte mitverkaufen....oder zumindest anbieten. Im Winter gibt es dies teilweise in den Skiorten...

Ich denke auch, dass sehr viele auf der Strecke ohne Versicherung unterwegs sind und eine Haftpflich ist wahrscheinlich auch keine vorhanden.....

----------


## mankra

Haftpflicht ist mit der Haushaltsversicherung dabei.
Hier müssen nur Jugendliche aufpassen, welche noch zuhause wohnen, aber schon volljährig sind. Näheres bei der VS erkundigen.

----------


## syrocool

ich hatte im september in südtirol einen schweren unfall..

..letzte woche habe ich die rechnung erhalten 
Krankenhaus brixen will 600€ für Krankentransport, Erstversorgung. CT und Bearbeitungsgebühr

Habe heute dei rechnung der OÖGKK eingereicht....ich bin optimistisch  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Otto

Da drück ich Dir die Daumen und vielleicht kannst Du das Ergebnis hier berichten.....

----------


## Laubfrosch

Ich habe die Thematik neulich mit meinem unabhängigen Versicherungsberater besprochen. 

Die private Unfallversicherungen zahlen sowas schon immer, solang das ganze Hobby bleibt. Professionelle Rennen sind meistens ausgeschlossen. Im Endeffekt kommt es darauf an was du und die Zeugen denen schreiben zum Unfallhergang und Rahmen der Veranstaltung. Sollte ja klar sein das eine Versicherung nicht gerade positiv überrascht sein wird wenn du beschreibst das du dir den 2. Halswirbel gebrochen hast während du versucht hast den 1. Tripple Backflip über nen vereisten Snowboard-Kicker mit dem Bike zu landen.

----------


## noox

Also ich habe auch bei meiner Unfallversicherung nachgefragt: Sie meinte, solange das ein Hobby ist (also keine Lizenz), ist das kein Problem. Hab jetzt vor einem Monat meine Unfallversicherung upgegradet, damit auch erweiterte Reha-Kosten dabei sind (Privatarzt z.B.). Da habe ich nochmals nachgefragt. Mountainbiken ist bei mir drinnen. Angeblich kann man da sogar "Downhill" auswählen. Er hat mal gesagt, er fragt mal nach, was das für Auswirkungen hat. Hab aber seither nix gehört. 

Bei meinem Knochenbruch haben sie Knochenbruchpauschale anstandsloss gezahlt.

Schräg war ja, dass sich damals innerhalb 1,5 Jahren fast meine ganze Familie was gebrochen hat. Mein Bruder beim Snowboarden, mein Dad beim Skifahren und meine Mutter beim Radfahren. Dabei hatte ich mit meinem Mittelhandknochenbruch bei einem Gap-Jump noch die geringste Verletzung...





> ich hatte im september in südtirol einen schweren unfall..
> 
> ..letzte woche habe ich die rechnung erhalten 
> Krankenhaus brixen will 600€ für Krankentransport, Erstversorgung. CT und Bearbeitungsgebühr
> 
> Habe heute dei rechnung der OÖGKK eingereicht....ich bin optimistisch


Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn du da mehr als 150 Euro bekommst. Ich hatte mir vor 2 Jahren in Frankreich den Knöchl verstaucht. Am zweiten Tag wurde er dann aber so geschwollen, dass ich doch zum Arzt ging. Ich glaub ich hab so ca. 200 Euro bezahlt (Röntgen usw.). Grob habe ich ca. 1/4 von der Sozialversicherung (der gewerblichen Wirtschaft) bekommen. Den Rest vom ÖAMTC, weil ich da den Schutzbrief habe. 

Der Schutzbrief gilt innerhalb von Europa. Für die Kanada-Reisen habe ich den Schutzbrief um ca. 35 Euro (pro Jahr) auf weltweiten Krankenschutz erweitern lassen.

Bei meinem Knochenbruch lagen die Kosten bei ca. 600 Euro. Etwas über 100 Euro hat die Sozialversicherung bezahlt. Den Rest diese Reise-Krankenschutzversicherung.

Jetzt ist das übrigens bei meiner Unfallversicherung dabei. Nennt sich Notfall-Paket. Im Ausland gilt das zusätzlich für Krankheit. Bis 25.000 Euro. Zusätzlich noch Rehab-Kosten bis 12.500,- Euro.


Wäre interessant, inwieweit, die Kreditkarten-Unternehmen was zahlen, wenn du da eine vernünftige hast?

----------


## Otto

Die Uniqa hat mir mit der Unfall & Umsorgt eine Versicherung angeboten wo als "Sonderrisiko" Downhill-Mountainbike (ohne Rennen) drinsteht - ist somit nun alles im vollem Umfang mitversichert.
Sonst konnte ich keine Versicherung finden die in dieses Richtung etwas anbietet.

----------


## papa schlumpf

ich bin beim alpenverein. so viel ich weiß holen die mich gratis innerhalb europa mit dem hubschrauber bei einem unfall. nur wenn ein unfall passiert muss ich für die erstversorgung und krankenhausaufenthalt bis ich transportiert werden darf selbst aufkommen bis der hubschrauber da ist. sobald der hubschrauber hier ist muss ich keine kosten mehr tragen höschstens für das örtliche krankenhaus, für das ich aber auch wieder versichert bin

----------


## Otto

Der Alpenverein versichert jedoch nur Mountainbiken (ohne Downhill) und auf offiziellen Mountainbike-Strecken.....sollte der Unfall in einem Bikepark passieren kann es sein, dass die Versicherung nicht zahlt (bei meiner Anfrag hat sich der Alpenverein in diesem Punkt extrem gewunden und wollte sich auch nicht festlegen - denn Downhillbiken ist lt. deren Aussage nicht versichert), oder wenn ein Sturz auf einer nicht offiziellen Mountainbikestrecke passiert (Bikeparks sind oft im Verantwortungsbereich der Bergbahnen die sich dann rechtlich wieder mit einem Aushang vor Ort absichert und somit wieder jegliche "Verantwortung" abschüttelt - ist bischen ein Teufelskreis).....da kommt dann oft von den Versicherungen der beliebte Ausdruck "fahrlässig gehandelt" zum Einsatz und schon wird über eine Kostenübernahme diskutiert.....

...so lange nichts passiert ist gar keine oder die billigste Versicherung die Beste....

----------


## morges

Aus gegebenem Anlass grab ich das hier wieder aus...

Wie weiter  vorne schon gesagt habe ich vor circa 1 1/2 Jahren von der Generali zur  Allianz gewechselt, eben weil sich die Generali weigerte Downhill (inkl.  lizenzfreie Rennen) abzudecken. Auch die Uniqua wollte mich nicht mit  diesen Bedingungnen nicht nehmen (obwohl manche hier sehrwohl auch  Rennversichert bei denen sind, vll alte Verträge?)
Jedenfalls kündigt  mich jetzt die Allianz mit Anfang März weil ich denen scheinbar zu  teuer bin. Auch kein Wunder bei bisher 3 Schulterluxation, Hubschrauber,  OP, Physio etc...

Somit stellt sich wieder die Frage, welche  Versicherung denn nun bei neuen Verträgen Downhill inkl. lizenzfreie  Rennen versichert?!
Geht hier nur um eine Zusatz-Unfallversicherung.  Bergung etc. ist durch den ÖAMTC Schutzbrief gedeckt. Auch mein Makler  ist etwas ratlos da damals die Allianz eigentlich die einzige sinnvolle  Wahl war. Er wird sich aber weiter umschauen.

Und auch ganz  interessant zu wissen wäre wies bei euch so mit Auschlüssen von  Körperteilen oder so auschaut. Nach 3 Schulterluxationen (2 links +OP, 1  rechts), meinte der Makler dass wenn ich bei einer Versicherung einen  neuen Vertrag abschließe dass die eben alle Verletzungen der Schultern  dann sowieso komplett ausschließen... wär halt orsch.
Selbiges hat zB mein Vater mit seinem Sprunggelenk. Orthopädische Schuhe etc darf er sich alles selber blechn.

Vll hat wer paar gute Infos bzw Erfahrungswerte! Thx!

----------


## Innsbruuucker

Das Thema ist bei mir auch grade sehr aktuell. 18 geworden, bei der Familienversicherung rausgeflogen und dann beim ersten Mal Downhillen 2013 in Bozen gleich ordentlich gelegt (Ellenbogenluxation, Bänderriss, darauffolgender OP und viel Therapie)

Bin deshalb gerade auf der Suche, wird auch langsam Zeit weil ich wieder am Bike sitze und die Bikeparks auch bald öffnen.

Hab mir ein Angebot von der Allianz machen lassen wo der Downhillsport inkl. Rennen auch auf internationaler Ebene inkl. Training abgedeckt ist. Allerdings soll aleine die Unfallversicherung 450€! im Jahr kosten. Wenn ich mir die Beträge von euch anschaue ist das schon sauviel. 

Überhaupt im Vergleich zur ÖRV Versicherung. Dort kostet die teuerste Variante 180€ und da ist Rechtsschutz und und Haftpflicht auch dabei!
Gilt die Versicherung auch bei Unfällen die NICHT beim Biken passieren?
Dass sie bei Rennen und im Training gilt nehm ich mal an.
Was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, ist bei der teuersten Version folgendes: "_Unfallkosten € 1.500,--
private Unfallversicherung inklusive "_
Was ist da der Unterschied mit der privaten Unfallversicherung inklusive? Ist sonst bei keiner der Angebotenen dabei.

Wäre diese Versicherung zu empfehlen? Müsste halt jedes Jahr erneuert werden...
Hier nochmal der Link: www.radsportverband.at/top_03...rsicherung.pdf

Wiener Städtische hat auch einige Pakete für Sportler allerdings antworten die nicht gerne...


Danke für eure Hilfe!

----------


## morges

mal kurz vorweg: mMn bist bei so heiklen sachen wie extremsport mit einem unabhängigen versicherungsmakler gut beraten. ohne den verlierst dich in den tiefen der rechts- und versicherungswelt. grad wennst mehrere zusatzversicherungen (kranken/unfall/rechtsschutz/öamtc-schutzbrief/...) hast wird das extrem unübersichtlich. doppeldeckungen vorprogrammiert.

die 450€ nur für die unfall find ich jetzt nicht so tragisch. vor allem weil die allianz im vergleich zu anderen sehr sehr hohe versicherungssummen bietet. der ÖRV is dagegen ein schaß im wald. (die höheren tarife bieten eine gute basis, mehr aber auch schon nicht)
ich zahl noch deutlich mehr wie du (btw. +20€ mehr monatlich statt der kündigung, siehe beitrag weiter oben), da is aber sonderklasse, privatspital, privatarzt, extra hohe progression und sonstiges bibapo auch noch dabei. nicht unbedingt notwendig.

"private unfallversicherung inklusive" heißt nix anderes, dass mit den "Unfallkosten € 1.500" nicht nur öffentliche spitäler und kassenärzte sondern eben auch jede beliebige private Einrichtung/Privatarzt gedeckt werden.

die pdf vom ÖRV is überhaupt sehr unklar. kein geltungsbereich, keine klauseln, gar nix. ohne da genau nachzufragen kann man das nicht sinnvoll beurteilen.
nehm aber aber schwer an, dass das sehrwohl auch für andere unfälle, nicht nur für bikeunfälle (oder gar nur bei ÖRV-Veranstaltungen) gilt. bergung und rückholung gelten international. der rest (sprich Unfallkosten) könnt national begrenzt sein. geht nicht aus der pdf hervor.

conclusio: die allianz bietet sehr gute leistungen, ist halt auch nicht ganz billig. gerade bei neuabschlüssen ist es schwierig überhaupt versicherungen zu finden die DH(-Rennen) versichern. mMn haben solche versicherungen nur dann sinn, wenn sie auch das absolute worst-case zu 100% abdecken. und bei ~200€ jährlich ist das ziemlich sicher nicht der fall. aber schlussendlich muss jeder selber wissen, welche deckungssummen angebracht sind.


...meine bescheidene Meinung.
lg


PS: und wer meint 400€+ für die unfall jährlich auszugeben rechnet sich nicht... ich hab allein im letzten jahr die prämienumme von locker 10 jahren rückerstattet bekommen. und das war jetzt nix welterschütterndes.

----------


## Xtian

> PS: und wer meint 400€+ für die unfall jährlich auszugeben rechnet sich nicht... ich hab allein im letzten jahr die prämienumme von locker 10 jahren rückerstattet bekommen. und das war jetzt nix welterschütterndes.


Du bist auch überhaupt ein Sonderfall gell Morges :P

Na Spaß beiseite ohne vernünftige Versicherung bleibst auf den Unfallkosten sitzen und du weißt nicht wie dir geschieht. Unbedingt einen Versicherungsmakler miteinbeziehen, weil die oft auf Grund von Kontakten oder Spezln bei den Versicherungen Leistungen erwirken können, die im Normfall nicht an einen normalen Ansuchenden geboten werden. Noch dazu bastelt der die Standardpolizze so um, dass die genau auf deine Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten sind, wie zB Erwebsunfähigkeit durch Verletzungen oder auch durch Krankheit die oft in den ÖRV und Standardpolizze nicht enthalten sind. Wenn sie dir jetzt zb den Haxen (was ich bei gott nicht hoffe) abnehmen müssen, zahlt zwar die Versicherung zwar die Behandlung nur kannst dich dann auf die Kärnterstraße mit einem Becherl hinsetzen und hoffen, dass dir wer was reinhaut weil du sonst kein Einkommen hast. 
Und ca 500€ Prämie im Jahr sind ein Lächerlschaß. Ich zahl bei der Uniqua monatlich 35€ und bin wirklich für den Worst-Case abgedeckt. Mir kommt sogar einer den Orsch auswischen wenns notwendig wäre und bei einer Deckung jenseits der Million!
Also nix riskieren und mach dich schlau und such dir einen Profi weil das Thema ist absolut undurchsichtig!
LG

----------


## huidiwui

ich kann auch die Sinnhaftigkeit einer privaten Unfallversicherung nur unterstützen.

Hatte im Winter beim Eishockey einen sehr unerfreulichen Außenknöchelbruch mit OP und langwieriger Physio.
Gut ist es jetzt noch immer nicht ganz, aber zumindest ist das Finanzielle super gelaufen.

Bin bei der Zürich, die haben immer brav gezahlt, sei es beim Spitalsaufenthalt (Tagessatz), bei ärztlich verordneter Physio zahlen die den Unterscheid zwischen der von der GKK geleisteten Entschädigung und dem Realbetrag bei privater Physiotherapie und es steht dann noch die Feststellung einer gewissen Invalidität aus.  Wird aber erst in ca. einen jahr sein, nachdem wieder alles was da an Titanbauteilen drinnen is entfernt wurde.
 :Smile: 
Also wünschen tut sich sowas ja keiner, aber wenn sichs so rentiert ist das auch nicht blöd.

----------


## Cannon

Fragt da an, hier werden auch MX und Enduro recht günstig versichert.
@noox: eventuell könte nam ja ein Rangers-Paket machen?

www.enduro-austria.at/images/...rsicherung.pdf

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## Innsbruuucker

Vielen Dank für den Link!Generali und Tiroler versichern Downhill NICHT... Wuestenrot wies ausschaut auch nicht.

----------


## mystic83

Solange du keine Rennen fährst ist's bei den Versicherungen eigentlich kein Problem! Wir  (meine Freundin und ich) sind Sonderklasse Unfall und Ambulant bei der Uniqa Versichert! Normale Unfallversicherung ist Grazer und VLV! Meine Freundin hatte letzten Oktober einen Sturz im Park mit blödem Handgelenksbruch! 2 Ops (eine davon privat) und bis heute noch Physio und wird alles bezahlt! Bei der Physio, halt nur die Differenz von der GKK entschädigung und dem Betrag der privaten Physiotherapie!

----------


## Innsbruuucker

Naja, ich fahr eben viele Rennen, auch international und da hat die Generali und Tiroler abgelehnt als ich explizit danach gefragt habe

----------


## mystic83

ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher aber ich glaube bei der Uniqa kannst du downhill mitversichern!

----------


## Xtian

Uniqua lehnt es prinzipiell nicht ab. Hab jetzt seit kurzem auf eine Unfallversicherung bei Uniqua bei der Dh-Rennen explizit in der Polizze stehen jedoch bist du ohne professionelle Hilfe seitens Marklers aufgeschmissen. Wenn du als Privatperson anfragst bekommst meistens bei Sonderpolizzen eh gleiche eine Abfuhr

----------


## Tyrolens

Gibt es zu diesem Thema ein Update?

Habe schon rum gefragt, aber das, was ich will, bietet scheinbar niemand an? Ich habe kein Problem damit, Behandlungskosten von ~ 5.000 Euro selbst zu bezahlen. Nur für das, was darüber hinaus geht, hätte ich gerne eine Versicherung.

----------


## Innsbruuucker

Ich bin auch bei dem Thema grad dran. Ich habe Angebot von folgendenen Versicherungen erhalten mit MTB downhill und europäischen Rennen inkludiert: Allianz, Uniqa (hab ich gleich 3 Angebote von 3 verschiedenen Herren bekommen), Helvetia. Alle anderen haben für die Versicherung von Downhill und Rennen abgelehnt.

Preislich zwischen 43-50€ im Monat. Was zahlt ihr in etwa?

----------


## fipu

Das ist auch bei uns in der CH ein grosses Problem. Oder halt seeeeehr teuer. Ich habe zum Glück über meinen Arbeitgeber eine spezielle Zusatzversicherung abschliessen können, bei welchen auch alle "Risikosportarten" mit drin sind. Dafür zieht es mir im Monat ca. 5Euro vom Lohn ab. Ich habe extra mal Nachgefragt wegen DH und auch DH-Rennen. Es hiess, dass auch dies mitversichert sei. Also alles, Bergung, (obwohl ich trotzdem noch bei der Rettungsflugwacht Gönner bin), Transport und alle Heilungs- und Reho-Kosten.

----------


## FLo33

Mich hat die Uniqa damals auch versichert, sogar als Lizenzfahrer. War auch nicht übertrieben teuer, aber auch via fähigem Makler.

----------


## fromnai

Unfallversicherung klingt sinnvoll...

----------


## Carina

Soweit ich weiß, ist Downhill (keine Rennteilnahme) auch beim Alpenverein mitversichert. Zumindest interpretiere ich nachfolgenden Absatz so:

"Als Mountainbike-/Trekkingbiketouren werden solche Touren verstanden,die auf Radwegen, Forststraßen, Waldwegen, Bergwegenund sonstigen unbefestigten Wegen sowie aufeinem ausgewiesenen Übungs- oder Trainingsgeländeunternommen werden. Somit besteht kein Versicherungsschutzfür Fahrten außerhalb der vorgenanntenForststraßen und Wege, wie etwa auf allgemeinöffentlichen Verkehrsflächen gemäß StVO, Gehsteigen,Zufahrtsstraßen und Zufahrtswegen, etc."

Unter Übungs- und Trainingsgelände fallen für mich auch Bikeparks...

----------

